# transmission thumps instead of changing smoothly



## zubairali (Nov 24, 2009)

I have an X-trail 2004 /T30 with 80,000Kms which has developed an intermittent fault with the auto transmission. Sometimes, when it is changing gear the transmission thumps instead of changing smoothly. It may do this consistently for 3 or 4 changes, and then not do it for days.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I say you got tranny problem... go to a local mechanic and get their oppinion... before investing any money into it


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I would take it to a transmission shop.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

It may simply be a transmission mount. While sopped shift the gears from reverse to drive and back again. listen for any sounds.


----------



## zubairali (Nov 24, 2009)

yes when i shift from *N* to *R* there is a sound (DAK) like some thing is loose, but when i shift to *D* there is no sound.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

pop your hood and with your brake firmly engaged, shift from d to r and vice-versa and see if theres any excessive movement. you can try gently giving it some gas to see if it moves also. 
also, with the engine off this time, you can get under your vehicle and have someone rock it hard while its in park. see if theres any movement at the rear mount and at the driveshaft u-joints.


----------

